# b3 - niacinamide for SA



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

not sure if I'm allowed post links but over at revolutionheatlh

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/dru...ide-for-social-phobia-social-anxiety-disorder

niacin is rated second for treatment of SA. Only 9 ratings but makes ya think. Any tried this?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/20030505/msgs/226486.html
http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/alter/20050414/msgs/485434.html

Make sure you use niacinamide and not niacin. For some people it work as an miracle. Try 500 mg max 4 times a day (2000mg) 
For me it did nothing but it's dirt cheap to buy on Iherb for example.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

Freesix88 said:


> http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/20030505/msgs/226486.html
> http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/alter/20050414/msgs/485434.html
> 
> Make sure you use niacinamide and not niacin. For some people it work as an miracle. Try 500 mg max 4 times a day (2000mg)
> For me it did nothing but it's dirt cheap to buy on Iherb for example.


do you know how quick it's meant to work? I mean if I bought some a took it for a week would I be able to tell if its for me or not. I have st. johns wort here and I know that often takes 6 weeks to fully kick it. if Niacinamide is like that I think I wouldn't bother.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

It should work immediately like a benzo. The effects do not build up.


----------



## Colli (Jan 21, 2010)

I would be very wary of taking over 1g of Niacinamide daily due to the risk of liver damage. 

However, I did try dosages of up to 1g per day. It didn't do much for my SA, although it may be that higher doses are required to benefit from it. I had to stop taking it anyway as it made my chest feel tight and gave me a persistant cough.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to say I've tried this and didn't notice anything, positive or negative.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks folks, just finished 5-6 weeks of 5htp, think it helped a little, seemed to calm me down a small bit, so although many poelpe are saying he that niacinamide is not good, the fact its quick to give a shot means i will do that. Gona pick up some torromow. I'll try it for 7-10 days and then start the SJW i have lying around. 

thanks for replies.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Lateralus said:


> Sorry to say I've tried this and didn't notice anything, positive or negative.


Me too I took about 5g at one point and still nothing.


----------

